# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο >  Μοτερ  πλυντηριου συνδεση

## ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Έχω ένα παλιό μοτέρ από πλυντήριο που θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε μια άλλη εφαρμογή αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το συνδέσω.
Προφανώς είναι μονοφασικό μοτέρ αλλά λείπει και ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης. 
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποια καλώδια να συνδέσω τα 220 βολτ όπου θα βάλω και των πυκνωτή εκκίνησης. Έχω 6 αριθμημένα καλώδια ,3 από την μια πλευρά που έχουν  συνέχεια μεταξύ τους ,και 3 από την άλλη που και αυτά μεταξύ τους έχουν συνέχεια, αλλά τα 3 με τα άλλα 3   μεταξύ τους δεν έχουν καμία συνέχεια. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.
Δεν εχει καρβουνακια.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Έχω ένα παλιό μοτέρ από πλυντήριο που θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε μια άλλη εφαρμογή αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το συνδέσω.
> Προφανώς είναι μονοφασικό μοτέρ αλλά λείπει και ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης. 
> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποια καλώδια να συνδέσω τα 220 βολτ όπου θα βάλω και των πυκνωτή εκκίνησης. Έχω 6 αριθμημένα καλώδια ,3 από την μια πλευρά που έχουν  συνέχεια μεταξύ τους ,και 3 από την άλλη που και αυτά μεταξύ τους έχουν συνέχεια, αλλά τα 3 με τα άλλα 3   μεταξύ τους δεν έχουν καμία συνέχεια. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.
> Δεν εχει καρβουνακια.


  Καλησπέρα. 
  << Έχω 6 αριθμημένα καλώδια ,>>
  Έκανες μια πολύ καλή αρχή! Μέτρα σε Ωμ λοιπόν:
  1με 2, 1 με 3, 
  2 με 3 και,
  4 με 5, 4 με 6
  5 με 6.
  Τα αναρτάς, και μετά το πρώτο φως της ημέρας, εκεί γύρω στις εννιά, θα έχεις και την απάντηση πιθανόν από το Φίλιππα.
  Υ/Γ αρκεί η αρίθμηση να είναι 1, 2, και 3, από την μια πλευρά και τα 4, 5, 6,  από την άλλη πλευρά.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι. Γράψε όλες τις αντιστάσεις που μετράς μεταξύ των καλωδίων και θα το βρούμε. Αν υπάρχουν δυο ή περισσότερα καλώδια ιδίου χρώματος αρίθμησέ τα για να μην μπερδευόμαστε. Ψάξε επίσης πάνω στο μοτέρ μήπως δεις να γράφει τη χωρητικότητα του απαιτούμενου πυκνωτή διότι δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί από την ωμομέτρηση των τυλιγμάτων.

----------


## ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Οι Μετρησεις εχουν ως εξης. 
1με2=57Ω
1με3=57Ω
2 με 3=57Ω
4 μΕ 5= 6Ω
4 με 6= 20Ω
5 με 6=24Ω

και πες μου πως να στηλω μια φωτογραφια η ενα σχεδιο

----------


## FILMAN

> Οι Μετρησεις εχουν ως εξης. 
> 1με2=57Ω
> 1με3=57Ω
> 2 με 3=57Ω
> 4 μΕ 5= 6Ω
> 4 με 6= 20Ω
> 5 με 6=24Ω
> 
> και πες μου πως να στηλω μια φωτογραφια η ενα σχεδιο


Χμμμ, τρία 57άρια εεε; Εδώ θα κάνεις 3 δοκιμές...

1η δοκιμή: Θα βάλεις ένα πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στα 1 και 2. Θα τροφοδοτήσεις με 220V ανάμεσα στα 1-3 και μετά στα 2-3.

2η δοκιμή: Θα βάλεις ένα πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στα 1 και 3. Θα τροφοδοτήσεις με 220V ανάμεσα στα 1-2 και μετά στα 2-3.

3η δοκιμή: Θα βάλεις ένα πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στα 2 και 3. Θα τροφοδοτήσεις με 220V ανάμεσα στα 1-2 και μετά στα 1-3.

Ο στόχος είναι να βρεις τη συνδεσμολογία (διαλέγοντας μια από τις 3 παραπάνω περιπτώσεις) όπου το μοτέρ συμπεριφέρεται ακριβώς το ίδιο (ροπή - απορροφούμενο ρεύμα) στις δυο διαφορετικές τροφοδοτήσεις κάθε δοκιμής, με εξαίρεση το γεγονός ότι θα γυρνάει μια δεξιά, μια αριστερά.

Αυτά όσον αφορά την αργή κίνηση.

Στη γρήγορη κίνηση τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά:

Βάζεις ένα πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στα 5-6 και τροφοδοτείς με 220V ανάμεσα στα 4 και 5 (κατά προτίμηση φάση στο 5 και ουδέτερος στο 4). Εδώ η περιστροφή είναι προς μια κατεύθυνση. Αν θες να μπορείς να διαλέξεις φορά, πες μου να σου γράψω πώς γίνεται.

Για να στείλεις αρχείο μαζί με το μήνυμα, πατάς εκεί που λέει "Επεξεργαστής Κειμένου". Ανοίγει μια νέα σελίδα που κάτω σε κάποιο μέρος έχει ένα κουμπί που λέει "Διαχείριση Συνημμένων Αρχείων". Πατώντας εκεί μπορείς να διαλέξεις να ανεβάσεις μαζί με το  μήνυμά σου ένα αρχείο από τον υπολογιστή σου.

----------

